# Florida man arrested, charged with murder after fatally shooting Burger King worker over drive-thru delay, police say



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...led-burger-king-worker-drive-thru/5578165002/


----------

